# SWID Reader - failing to read code - IFH-0009 error



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kingron said:


> ...
> I can read the VIN with SWID_reader, any chance to get the FSC code without 1B file?
> 
> Any comments appreciate.
> TIA


Not possible. Only way to get Map FSC Code is from the 1B file.


----------



## Blastman (Jul 24, 2014)

hitmandmc said:


> Is there anyone here with BMW ASAP access? How can you get access to BMW portal and how can you download the fsc file? I also try to get the .fsc file... Regards !


Hi to all,
I'm very interested on it. I'm trying to obtain the fsc file with no success.
I've Dcan cable + icom emulator in VM, but it's not possible to get.

Somebody can help me?

Thanks!


----------



## LikeNo1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Blastman said:


> Hi to all,
> I'm very interested on it. I'm trying to obtain the fsc file with no success.
> I've Dcan cable + icom emulator in VM, but it's not possible to get.
> 
> ...


Hi

I'm interested about using ICOM emulator to read the 1B file on my E84 too.
I'm searching any information about this topic.

As read I've got error with my Dcan cable and SWID reader.

Someone who can access to ASAP portal can read my FSC recovery code (that is mine and free for the dealer)?


----------



## Blastman (Jul 24, 2014)

LikeNo1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm interested about using ICOM emulator to read the 1B file on my E84 too.
> I'm searching any information about this topic.
> ...


Sorry I haven't any success in this.


----------



## Leowe (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have the same trouble 
I need to get 1B file to generate FCS code to update my CIC on E71.

That is clear, that i can not do it with my DCAN cable 

But, may be someone who has an asap access will read my post and help me?


----------



## fanaticbmw (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello,
I have ICOM A2.
How do you read the file 1B of CIC.
What programs and I must.
I can clarify


----------



## matzeepple (Sep 7, 2013)

*1B File*

Hello All,

I'm wondering if somebody of you could send me the 1B file of my CIC?

SWID says:
CIC: VIN - C251113

Thank you very much in advance!

Cheers,
Matthias


----------



## fanaticbmw (Jan 26, 2015)

For EXX series

Easier method is to use ENET cable connected to ODB. Then the other end of cable plug into router with DHCP server, restart the CIC. After restart CIC should have IP which can be used to connect by FTP. Use this credential to connect by FTP 
user: files
password: remote
Then navigate to HBpersistence/normal and download "generalPersistencyData_DiagnosticSWTController" or 
Data03 from /mnt/hbdebug/

Then You need to edit downloaded file with hex editor. 
All necessary info You may find here, start from point 6:
http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread.php?...THOUT-ICOM


----------



## hgabor (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi fanaticbmw,

Does ENET work for Exx as well?
I've heard about USB-ETH adapter workaround, but I've tried with no success.

Can somebody help how to get 1b file from e90 LCI or what does it cost to buy such code or file? Or which USB-ETH adapter works?

Thanks,
BR,
Gabor


----------



## balticgreen (Oct 15, 2014)

hgabor said:


> I've heard about USB-ETH adapter workaround, but I've tried with no success.
> 
> Can somebody help how to get 1b file from e90 LCI or what does it cost to buy such code or file? Or which USB-ETH adapter works?


I used the USB method. You need a USB Ethernet adapter with a specific chipset because the car needs to recognize it. The chipset is ASIX AX88772. This is the one I used. http://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Ethernet-Network-Chromebook-Specific/dp/B00484IEJS/ There are varying reports on whether the AX88772A and AX88772B variants will work but I received the A variant and it worked on my E93. With the right adapter, you should be able to follow the instructions in the link that fanaticbmw provided. Later in that thread, there's an automated tool that eliminates the need to manually find the file and edit it if you'd rather do it that way.


----------



## touring.schreck (Mar 30, 2014)

Where Do u got this latest ediabas Version 7.3.0 from?


----------



## panache (Jan 19, 2015)

does anyone know how to download the recovery fsc (1B / DE) from ASAP?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

touring.schreck said:


> Where Do u got this latest ediabas Version 7.3.0 from?


PM sent.


----------



## TT82 (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a E91 and also need the 1B file from someone who has an asap access  pm is welcome

Also get the "System.Exception: IFH-0009: NO RESPONSE FROM CONTROLUNIT" with my Interface.


----------



## vetaldj (Feb 5, 2011)

balticgreen said:


> I used the USB method. You need a USB Ethernet adapter with a specific chipset because the car needs to recognize it. The chipset is ASIX AX88772. This is the one I used. http://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Ethernet-Network-Chromebook-Specific/dp/B00484IEJS/ There are varying reports on whether the AX88772A and AX88772B variants will work but I received the A variant and it worked on my E93. With the right adapter, you should be able to follow the instructions in the link that fanaticbmw provided. Later in that thread, there's an automated tool that eliminates the need to manually find the file and edit it if you'd rather do it that way.


Hi balticgreen,
I want to try this USB ETH method as well. Can you tell me your set up? Did you use ENET cable + adapter or DCAn + Adapter? I was looking all ASIX AX88772 and they all have USB male connector. Did you use any additional stuff?

Thanks!


----------



## balticgreen (Oct 15, 2014)

vetaldj said:


> Hi balticgreen,
> I want to try this USB ETH method as well. Can you tell me your set up? Did you use ENET cable + adapter or DCAn + Adapter? I was looking all ASIX AX88772 and they all have USB male connector. Did you use any additional stuff?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi.

Hardware-wise, you need three things:
* The AX88772 USB-ethernet adapter
* A Cat5 (or better) ethernet patch cable (these are cheap if you don't have one)
* A computer with an ethernet port (can be Mac or Windows as long as you can use FTP)

If you're sitting in the passenger seat with a laptop, a regular 3ft patch cable is plenty long enough. If you don't have a laptop and are using a desktop instead, you'll need a patch cable long enough to reach from the car to the computer--whatever that distance is for you.

That's all you need. Plug the AX88772 into the USB port in the GLOVEBOX of your car (not the USB port in the center console) and connect the ethernet end of the AX88772 to your computer with the patch cable. That's it for setup. Then just follow the directions that were linked elsewhere in this thread.


----------



## vetaldj (Feb 5, 2011)

Got it!

Thanks balticgreen! Will give it a try.


----------



## macgam (Oct 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Knock yourself out, but ENET will not work with Exx. Unfortunately, neither will DCAN for some strange reason, which leaves ICOM.
> 
> Just PM me the VIN. I can make this very easy for you.


Hello,
Could you help me? I have E91 2010. Navigation CIC-MID. I need 1B file to get the code FSC. I can count on your help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

macgam said:


> Hello,
> Could you help me? I have E91 2010. Navigation CIC-MID. I need 1B file to get the code FSC. I can count on your help?


I replied to your same PM, both of them.


----------



## Blastman (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a E92 2012 and also need the 1B file.

I've Motion Europe Maps.

Also get the "System.Exception: IFH-0009: NO RESPONSE FROM CONTROLUNIT" with my Interface. D-CAN cable

Can I use USB method to get the 1B file?

¿It's only needed to replace d-can cable for usb /Ethernet adapter and same software (like with dcan cable)?

Thank you a lot!


----------



## Gimbiks (Jan 13, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Reply sent.


Hi shawnsheridan can you plz sent me the 1b cic file? Already pm u the vin number. or if possible to show me how to get the file from icom as one of my friends have ordered one and is waiting to come through and should be able to use for it. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gimbiks said:


> Hi shawnsheridan can you plz sent me the 1b cic file? Already pm u the vin number. or if possible to show me how to get the file from icom as one of my friends have ordered one and is waiting to come through and should be able to use for it. Thanks


I just replied to your PM.


----------



## wooffer (Oct 16, 2015)

wooffer said:


> As for Lenovo adapter I´ve borrowed it from my friend while waiting for the package from AliExpress. Hopefully that will work though now I'm not sure .


That was bad luck for me. Got AX8872C from AliExperess, but could not connect neither. Besides the IPs mentioned did not work as well, the correct ones in my case are 
STAT_IPADDRESS = 169.254.199.99
STAT_NETMASK = 255.255.0.0
STAT_GATEWAY = 160.48.199.182
(figured them out with Tool32 and DKAN with help of the instructions here)

So in my case the solution was making ENET cable. After that I've managed to extract 1B and generate fsc code.


----------



## jim13x (Jan 18, 2015)

I was able to use this USB Ethernet adapter to grab the 1b file off my E70 X5:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CBD2X5E

UtechSmart USB 2.0 to 10/100 Fast Ethernet LAN Wired Network Adapter


----------



## Morph3R (Apr 24, 2015)

jim13x said:


> I was able to use this USB Ethernet adapter to grab the 1b file off my E70 X5:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CBD2X5E
> 
> UtechSmart USB 2.0 to 10/100 Fast Ethernet LAN Wired Network Adapter


I wonder if this is the same one as I just ordered (same chipset revision):
http://www.amazon.de/Unterstützung-...ndroid-Tablets/dp/B00F41TWAO/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_3


----------



## jim13x (Jan 18, 2015)

That looks correct to me.


----------



## mitsucats (Jun 7, 2015)

Hallo 

Could anybody help me with the SWID vers.1.2, i have google but dont find anything i have a BMW E91 von 2010

Thank you so much for all the help.


----------



## niuniu2009 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dear Shawn,

can i send you my VIN, then you help generate FSC code for me? thank you so much in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

niuniu2009 said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> can i send you my VIN, then you help generate FSC code for me? thank you so much in advance!


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## giss69 (Oct 13, 2016)

@shawnsheridan

could you help me to get 1B file for my E71 by VIN?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

giss69 said:


> @shawnsheridan
> 
> could you help me to get 1B file for my E71 by VIN?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## eemil (Nov 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I also need help. Will send you a PM


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eemil said:


> I also need help. Will send you a PM


PM sent.


----------



## aivar (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey to all. Sorry for my bad english.
i have E60 lci with CIC and then i tried to read out 1B code with dcan, it failed. Is it possible to read 1b file with enet cabel?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aivar said:


> Hey to all. Sorry for my bad english.
> i have E60 lci with CIC and then i tried to read out 1B code with dcan, it failed. Is it possible to read 1b file with enet cabel?


Only if your CIC has Ethernet wires to OBD Port, and I have no idea if it does.


----------



## aivar (Mar 28, 2017)

deleted.


----------



## aivar (Mar 28, 2017)

so, if i would like update CIC or NBT in F series, it will enough swid reader, enet cable and working ediabas to get 1b file?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aivar said:


> so, if i would like update CIC or NBT in F series, it will enough swid reader, enet cable and working ediabas to get 1b file?


Yes, but NBT has no 1B file, it has DE file.


----------



## KlausS98 (Mar 29, 2017)

*E87 / CIC mid / 1B / FSC help needed ....*

Thanks to this thread and especially shawnsheridan I guess I understand my problem, my wifes E87 with CIC mid needs an update for the maps but`I need to get the 1B file to create the FSC files (tools on hand) but my K/DCAM cable used for other coding tasks (E87/E61) seems to be unfit for the job ...

so what are the options:

Get a USB/Ethernet adapter using the AX88772A
Get the 1B through other means, create FSC
Just go and buy some random FSC off the bay

Feeling like the 2nd option is best .. any feedback ?

Thanks
Klaus


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KlausS98 said:


> Thanks to this thread and especially shawnsheridan I guess I understand my problem, my wifes E87 with CIC mid needs an update for the maps but`I need to get the 1B file to create the FSC files (tools on hand) but my K/DCAM cable used for other coding tasks (E87/E61) seems to be unfit for the job ...
> 
> so what are the options:
> 
> ...


My moneys on Option 3. It's fast, easy, and cheap.


----------



## extra09 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
I was unable to read 1b file on my e70 BMW with SWID_reader and getting IFH-0009 error. Now in this forum i see that the problem is in D-CAN cable that i use.
Can you send me FSC code by VIN l438402 ?
Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

extra09 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I was unable to read 1b file on my e70 BMW with SWID_reader and getting IFH-0009 error. Now in this forum i see that the problem is in D-CAN cable that i use.
> Can you send me FSC code by VIN l438402 ?
> Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## palvarez (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey guys, so does anyone solved the "IFH-0009: NO RESPONSE FROM CONTROLUNIT" problem in E90's with DCOM and SWID_Reader?


----------



## sicess (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello,
I have currently got a retroffited nbt with navigation on my E60.
Reffering to this thread, different methods only applies to 1B file, but if i will need DE file could i read it directly with enet cable connected to my e60?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

palvarez said:


> Hey guys, so does anyone solved the "IFH-0009: NO RESPONSE FROM CONTROLUNIT" problem in E90's with DCOM and SWID_Reader?


DCOM? 

DCAN or ICOM, but not DCOM. For E-Series, you need ICOM as DCAN not work.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sicess said:


> Hello,
> I have currently got a retroffited nbt with navigation on my E60.
> Reffering to this thread, different methods only applies to 1B file, but if i will need DE file could i read it directly with enet cable connected to my e60?
> Thanks in advance


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## palvarez (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah, thanks Shawn, unfortunately i found out that after getting 3 different DCOM cables.
And Ethernet-USB with DHCP server neither, probably due to different chipset.

I just hope i can do some other coding to make some use of the cables.



shawnsheridan said:


> DCOM?
> 
> DCAN or ICOM, but not DCOM. For E-Series, you need ICOM as DCAN not work.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

palvarez said:


> Yeah, thanks Shawn, unfortunately i found out that after getting 3 different DCOM cables.
> And Ethernet-USB with DHCP server neither, probably due to different chipset.
> 
> I just hope i can do some other coding to make some use of the cables.


Yes, you will at least be able to code car.


----------



## S535 (Dec 3, 2017)

Before finding this thread I tried to use K+DCAN Cable with SWID reader without result on E61 (2009 CIC). Now I see that was fruitless.


----------



## ineug (Dec 21, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your same PM.


Hallo Shawn,
I need the 1b file, too. Can you help me? It would be great of you. Thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ineug said:


> Hallo Shawn,
> I need the 1b file, too. Can you help me? It would be great of you. Thank you very much.


PM sent.


----------



## Armand99 (Dec 24, 2017)

*FSC code needed*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Please PM me how to get FSC code to update Navi maps, Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Armand99 said:


> Please PM me how to get FSC code to update Navi maps, Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## n.lapin (Jan 8, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I do have the same problem with 1B. 
Could U please PM me how to get FSC code or 1B using DCAN.

Thnx.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

n.lapin said:


> I do have the same problem with 1B.
> Could U please PM me how to get FSC code or 1B using DCAN.
> 
> Thnx.


Not possible as far as I know. Need ICOM.


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi,

I have an F01 740d and have the latest premium 2018 Euro west map files ready to load however I need instructions on how to extract my FSC code using either Dr Gini, Esys and/or ISTA with an INET cable whichever is the easiest.

Could somebody kindly provide a link containing instructions to follow?

Many thanks


----------

